# Protecting steel trailer



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Any suggestions or advice to keep a new steel trailer in as good condition as possible. I have no where I can park it in an enclosure. I have thought about buying one of those portable shelters but I don't think my barn will allow it since it wouldn't be uniform with the other trailer parking. I notice allot of the other trailers having the green mold/moss growing on them in the spring/summer time (people just scrub it off). We have lots of rain, humidity and barn is within close distance to a fresh/salt water river. I don't know if tarping it is a good idea or would just trap moisture. 

I appreciate the input!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Keep it clean... wash it to keep the road grime off. It will help it out immensely.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

you could go buy a trailer cover, they make them for all sizes and then you can also have one custom made. but i agree with WickedNag, keeping it clean will help alot.


----------



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, having it exposed to weather is certainly not good. But sometimes it can't be helped. Mainly just keep it clean. And it would be a lot of work, but you could put a good coat of car wax on it. keep the paint in better shape.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

OOh thanks! I found a trailer cover on dover for $160 in the size I need. Sounds like the best investment to keep it in good condition. Waxing a whole trailer sounds like a good weekend project for my husband and I


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Just basic maintenance will keep it in better condition. A good washing and a few good coats of wax will help.. A cover if breathable will help, if the cover doesn't breath then your going to have condensation build up on it. :wink:


----------

